
A set of dotfiles for i3 window manager users - dikiaap
https://github.com/dikiaap/dotfiles
======
throwaway180118
Looks nice. Could you put together an install script?

~~~
dikiaap
Thanks. Yes, will do. Maybe should wait a few days until stable.

